# No low end on SRM sc caibration



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

I had to reload windows and lost the sound card calibration file. When reclibrating the low end drops of early. What did I miss? Tommy D


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What did I miss?


You didn't miss anything. Change your vertical scale. The signal is there..... 

Save that file and carry on.

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Tommy D


----------

